# paint brushes to baste



## Larry D. (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd be inclined to use synthetic brushes.  Natural bristles, being hair after all, will soak up any liquid they're exposed to.  Synthetic ones won't.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

They melt


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 15, 2005)

Basting will pretty much rub your rub right off!  I use a spray bottle, just like a garden sprayer.  Strain your spices out so they don't clog the nozzle, and use that.  It may wash off a little rub too, but not near as much.


----------



## ddog27 (Jun 15, 2005)

You might want to try these. The bristles will not melt or come off on your food. I have a set and I love them! 

http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?nes ... Submit4=Go


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 15, 2005)

Stay away from horesehair unless your making filly beef steaks!


----------



## Finney (Jun 15, 2005)

Most good natural bristle basting brushes are boars hair.  Those new brushes that ddog pointed out are getting good reviews.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 15, 2005)

I just got two of these for 7 bucks each at a restaurant supply store. They're awesome.

Braun Brush B252C Pastry Brush 2 inch w/ hook Nat Brs
List $9.00
Sale $6.95

I love the hook on the side.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm going to get one of thoes silicone brushes soon!  They are neat-o!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 15, 2005)

They have em at Costco up here Greg.


----------



## blade1 (Jun 15, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I'm going to get one of thoes silicone brushes soon!  They are neat-o!!



The silicone brushes are way better than any other brushes, IMO.  I've used many other brushes and I got tired of picking loose bristles off of my food.  

Plus, the silicone ones are easier to clean.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 15, 2005)

Hanging on the side of the pot ...bristles inside.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 15, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Stay away from horesehair unless your making filly beef steaks!



Listen to him. He wears out 8-12 brushes per brisket! :!:


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 15, 2005)

I use a BBQ mop!  Holds lots of sauce or juice.  Got to be sure to bleach it a little when cleaning to make white again.


----------

